# Corsair CX 430w or FSP SagaII 500W?



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 21, 2011)

Is Corsair Builder Series CX430 CMPSU-430CX 430W ATX12V Active PFC Power Supply [CMPSU-430CX] better than FSP Saga II 500W and is it 80% certified?

I am going for the following configration:

Pro - AMD X4 640
MOBO - GIgabyte 880GM - UD3H
HDD- 1 TB Seagate or WD Blue
DVD - LG 22X
Monitor - 2020M Dell

Bijli cabinet with any of the above SMPS as both are coming for the same price Rs.2150/-


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 21, 2011)

will you add a graphic card in future? if yes which one?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 21, 2011)

Get CX400 or FSP Saga II 500W... To be future proof get VX450...
CX430 has poor build quality and lower current in +12v rail than CX400, also not 80+ certified.....

Wats ur budget on PC...


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 21, 2011)

No I won't be adding a graphic card in next 1 yr but may add it after that and that too a mid level graphic card upto Rs.4000/- Max.

Isn't 500w SagaII power equalint to VX450 (don't take the build quality) 

This PC is just for casual gaming for my kids and office work.

Lastly I have also found "SeaSonic SS-400-ES 400W 80+ Bronze Certified Power Supply - 2425/-" which is also in my budget of Rs.2500/-(Max)


----------



## d3p (Mar 21, 2011)

rohitshakti2 said:


> No I won't be adding a graphic card in next 1 yr but may add it after that and that too a mid level graphic card upto Rs.4000/- Max.



After 1 year probably you can have 5770 price drop near by 5k, but your both PSU can't able to run them.



rohitshakti2 said:


> Isn't 500w Saga II power equivalent to VX450 *(don't take the build quality)*



Build Quality is more important otherwise get a elcheapo, can save you a lot of cash. Both Corsair & FSP has good quality.



rohitshakti2 said:


> This PC is just for casual gaming for my kids and office work.



If you are planning to play games with a bare minimum 8400+ any series of nvidia, you require a 400w+ PSU's. After a year may be these cards won't be available at all.

After 1 year your kids will be 1 year older than current & won't play those flash games or casual games any more.

IMO to be more futureproof you should opt for Gigabyte Superb 550w or ODIN Plus 500W - 3k / 4k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 21, 2011)

d3p5kor corsair cx400w or fsp saga II 500w can handle upto 6850 with ease.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 21, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> d3p5kor corsair cx400w or fsp saga II 500w can handle upto 6850 with ease.



Wow upto 6850? I though only upto 5770, thanks for the info...
Then that should be enough for OP...
@rohitshakti2 get either of these two


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 21, 2011)

provided the system the op has it wont be a prob with 6850.


----------



## d3p (Mar 21, 2011)

I heard 6850 prices drop to 10k & 11k in primeabgb. Good going for AMD.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 21, 2011)

But the question, which is better as all the above SMPS are coming for nearly the same prices?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 21, 2011)

CX400 is a bit better than saga 500 but costs ~2.5K...
Its your best bet....

@d3p5kor Sapphire 6850 - 9.5K


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 21, 2011)

But isn't 400w and 500w difference of 100w important?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 21, 2011)

Corsair 400W = better build quality.
FSP 500W = more power but short cables. maybe true for Corsair 400W too. if you get a bottom mounted cabby in future, you'll have problem.

pick whichever you like.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 21, 2011)

On budget constraint, get FSP 500... 
for long cables, get CX400...


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 23, 2011)

I had gone to Nehru Place yesterday.  But I couldn't find FSP Saga anywhere.  

Then I searched the net for FSP Saga and found that Techshop.in is selling FSP Saga II 500w for Rs.2442/- with shipping charges.

I also found Gigabyte Super 460W at ITWares which is being sold for Rs.2300/- with shipping.  Pls tell, which of these is better.

Corsair CX 400 is for Rs.2900/- in Nehru Place which is too costly.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

Saga 500 is ue best bet....
U cant find anywer in stores???


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 23, 2011)

Can anybody tell how much short cables do the FSP Saga have in comparison to Corsair CX400 W.  

Prime ABGB is selling CX400 for Rs.2400 and FSB 500w for Rs.2500.  I think if the power in FSP Saga is more, then I should go with it, as I hv heard that it can eazily fit in bijli cabinet...


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

then get cx400


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks to all the members for their help.  I hv finally bought Corsair CX400 from Prime abgb for Rs.2400/-.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh here u are....


----------



## mitraark (Mar 25, 2011)

Corsair 400W 80+% Efficiency may be greater than FSP 500W Actual output.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 25, 2011)

But any idea how much max output both FSP 500W and Corsair CX 400 can give???


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

CX400 -  483.9 W at 49.0º C

Efficiency tested at certain conditions.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 25, 2011)

Its a 400W PSU and Output is 483W!!!
Howz dat???

What about FSP then???


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ 400W PSU capable of providing 450W+. local 400W PSU can offer 300W before blowing up. FSP's Saga II series can too output around 450W by the 400W unit & even beats CX400W in efficiancy but the rest of the line i.e Blue storm & Everest are not so good.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 26, 2011)

Corsair underrate their PSUs...

*VX450* - a relatively inexpensive power supply that even though is sold as being a 450 W unit can deliver up to 570 W at 48º C – in fact Corsair could have easily labeled this power supply as a 500 W unit, but they preferred to stay on the safe side.

*Source* - VX450 Hardware Secrets


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 26, 2011)

Then whats the output of FSP SAGA II 500W???


----------



## ico (Mar 26, 2011)

CX400 is a trimmed down version of VX450. Corsair could have rated VX450 as a 500w unit easily and CX400 as a 450w unit easily again. Good companies prefer to underrate their PSUs instead of overrating them.  This however doesn't mean that you should overload PSUs from good companies.

FSP Saga II 500w will give you for what it is labelled i.e. 500w.

Lastly, efficiency decreases with increase in temperature. A PSU rated at 50 degree C is better than a PSU rated at 25 degree C. (CX400 vs CX430) Not saying that CX430 is not reliable, the thing is CX400 is better.

I guess the OP has purchased his PSU. I'm locking this thread hence.


----------

